

You Can Now Access All of Richard Feynman's Physics Lectures for Free - dfuego
http://io9.com/you-can-now-access-all-of-richard-feynmans-physics-lect-1627809095

======
lutusp
The provided link is pure linkbait, here's a link to the actual content:

[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/)

